# Is this a mobile phone scam? "ring me" text message from a number 50001.



## DavyJones (9 Mar 2008)

Got a text message from a number 50001 saying that a given  mobile no hadn't any credit and asked if i could call it. i didn't know the stated mobile no so deleted the message. is this a legimate mobile service or some kind of scam?


----------



## Joe1234 (9 Mar 2008)

*Re: Is this a mobile phone scam?*

Probably a scam.  Did you recognise the number you were being asked to call?


----------



## DavyJones (9 Mar 2008)

*Re: Is this a mobile phone scam?*

no. it's a bit suss!


----------



## Thirsty (9 Mar 2008)

*Re: Is this a mobile phone scam?*

It's called Ring Me - I think all the operators provide a similar service - the idea is if you don't have credit you can send a ring me txt to the other person to call you.  

My children use it all the time to save themselves money (wouldn't you know!).  

Obviously you wouldn't ring back a number you don't recognise - it's most likely it was sent to you in error (transposed digit or similar)


----------



## Joe1234 (10 Mar 2008)

*Re: Is this a mobile phone scam?*



Kildrought said:


> It's called Ring Me - I think all the operators provide a similar service



Do any operators provide it from the number that the OP mentioned?


----------



## Cahir (10 Mar 2008)

*Re: Is this a mobile phone scam?*

I kept getting these from an 085 number for a while.  Don't know anyone with on that network so I assumed it was a scam and never responded.


----------



## lightup (10 Mar 2008)

*Re: Is this a mobile phone scam?*

It is a genuine service, I know Meteor definitely offer it.

The sender has to type the number into a text message and send it to 50001 so it is quite easy to make a mistake as most of us are used to dialing numbers directly from our phonebook.


----------



## DavyJones (10 Mar 2008)

*Re: Is this a mobile phone scam?*



Cahir said:


> I kept getting these from an 085 number for a while. Don't know anyone with on that network so I assumed it was a scam and never responded.


 
The mobile number that they requested me to call was also 085. but since i got the text very early saturday morning 01:45, and reading the above post, it makes sence that somebody made a mistake dailing number, probably worse for wear!


----------



## shootingstar (11 Mar 2008)

*Re: Is this a mobile phone scam?*

Meteor have this.... the kids are on 085 and they send me those "ring me" from that 50001 number all the time!!... its free for them to send it.


----------

